# Newborn turns blue, stops breathing, when eats; doctors stumped; anybody?



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Hi, mamas.

I'm not asking for medical advice or anything, just wanting to know if anyone has been there, done that. My sister is in the hospital with her newborn (born by C-section last night, not in distress), and the baby is turning blue when she eats. She bottle feeds--my sister had a double mastectomy, so cannot nurse--but with my breastmilk in the bottle. She seems fine and healthy the rest of the time.

The doctors are stumped. They're starting to run all the tests today. But I'm wondering if anyone else experienced this?

TIA for any responses.

P.S. I know this isn't a breastfeeding issue, per say, but I don't know where else I could post about newborn feeding issues.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

No ideas for you, but I just wanted to tell you that I'll keep you and your sister in my thoughts! I hope it turns out to be something easily solved!


----------



## texmati (Oct 19, 2004)

Check the bottle nipple size? We started bottles when my son was four months old, and even at that age, he would choke on the medela slow flow nipples.

Perhaps try a few different bottle nipples? Dr brown makes a preemie nipple, which should fit on a standard size nipple.


----------



## Lil'M (Oct 27, 2002)

I would make sure there is a pediatric ENT specialist as part of the medical team. Maybe something blocking the nasal passage where babies normally can breathe while eating? I hope they can figure it out soon and help your niece/nephew!


----------



## mambera (Sep 29, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lil'M* 
I would make sure there is a pediatric ENT specialist as part of the medical team. Maybe something blocking the nasal passage where babies normally can breathe while eating? I hope they can figure it out soon and help your niece/nephew!

I was thinking the same. Like choanal atresia or something. I'm sure they'll figure it out quickly. Good for you for pumping for your niece, OP!!


----------



## tinybutterfly (May 31, 2004)

Moving to Life With a Babe.










tinybutterfly


----------



## 2boyzmama (Jun 4, 2007)

Choanal Atresia
Tracheal-esophageal fistula
Dysphagia with aspiration
Silent aspiration
Severe reflux
Undiagnosed cleft palate (look specifically for a submucous cleft)
Velopharyngeal Insufficiency
Cricopharyngeal acholasia (sp?)
Laryngomalacia
Tracheomalacia
Bronchomalacia

Unfortunately, I've been through something similar, and all of the above were on the differential diagnosis list (the list of possible causes to be ruled out).

FWIW, my son ended up having a combination of all of those except the cricopharyngeal, and no one is sure yet about his palate (it's obviously malformed and dysfunctional, but we're not exactly sure how or how to fix it).

Get an ENT in there quickly, and a feeding therapist.

Then just pray that it's something as simple as a nipple/flow problem!!!


----------



## HoneyTree (Apr 5, 2005)

Thanks for the responses. I've taken notes to pass along to my sister. Right now, they're just calling her a "gulper" who hasn't yet figured out how to eat and breathe at the same time; a combination of upright eating, slow-flow nipple, and pulling the bottle out after each few seconds of sucking is working for her. She hasn't progressed much in her technique, though, so they're not planning on releasing her. Thanks again for your ideas and support!


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

IF THE BABY IS TURNING BLUE HE OR SHE COULD HAVE TETROLOGY OF FALLOT. It is what my son has and used to be called "blue baby syndrome"

ASK for an EKG or a heart u/s or AT LEAST a blood oxygen test (that little clippy thing they put on your finger that has a red light).

Seriously it is the most common birth defect (heart defects) and they are almost never tested / detected before being released from the hospital.


----------



## Lillitu (Jan 19, 2009)

no advice or anything, just wanted to send {{{good vibes}}} to you and your sister. and i also think it is lovely that you pump for your sister.


----------



## birthangeldoula (Feb 1, 2008)

I was going to say to have the baby checked for a heart defect... My son had transposition of the great arteries and when the patent ductus arteriosis closes after birth it can cause babies to turn blue if they happen to have a heart defect... It's worth checking out if they don't find a cause otherwise..


----------



## npl (Nov 29, 2008)

For us it was reflux - no spitting up but definitely refluxing whilst nursing (and bottle-feeding).


----------



## KatWrangler (Mar 21, 2005)

thinking of the baby, Mama and you.


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

any updates???


----------



## Lindsay1234 (Dec 19, 2005)

This mommy of a heart baby says go to a cardiologist!


----------



## espnted (Jul 31, 2011)

Hi honey tree, I also have a baby boy that is 2 months and turn blue and stop breathing after he drink his milk. We have been at choc hospital for 1 week with 6 times of turning blue and stop breathing. Doctors ran blood test,spinal fluids test, urine test, ekg test, and all negative so far. Doctors say he do have reflux and waiting for test result on ph probe, sleep abnia. If you have any info on your sister baby please feel free to contact me. As I can also let you know on my baby too. If anyone else have answers feel free to post. Thank-you


----------



## RStelle (Jul 12, 2011)

My dd did that sometimes for the first few weeks...I sort of just thought it was normal. Oops







. She was low birth weight and was weak at first--more so than the average baby. I think eating took too much concentration so she just forgot to breath sometimes...like rubbing your belly and patting your head @ the same time. I would just re-latch her and she would go back to normal. I had to pay VERY close attention while she was nursing, though.


----------



## JBaxter (May 1, 2005)

I was going to say get a cardiac consult. EkG/Eco


----------



## Hopesmommy (Oct 23, 2006)

My son did this. For him it was due to muscle weakness from a genetic disorder.

There's really no reason why the docs should be stumped. The need to find out why it is happening. The baby definitely needs a cardio consult and an ENT consult. Possibly more testing after that.

It was very stressful for me going through swallow dysfunction with my son, however I am happy to say that as long as he is not ill, he can safely eat now.


----------



## geekgolightly (Apr 21, 2004)

if you don't live in an area with a major university hospital, and your docs cant come up with anything, travel to the nearest university hospital and see what they have to say. and i agree baout getting a cardiologist and an ENT on the team.


----------



## Diana Diaz (Nov 15, 2011)

hi there i was wondering wat the diagnosis was with ur sisters baby because my son is having

that same problem when he eats and i dont know wat it can be i would gladly appreciate any

information i can get right now

by worried mother and father


----------

